# Accordion loom



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

This is my first inkle warp on the Accordian loom. I think i am going to love this loom.
Windhavenfibertools.etsy.com


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what a great loom and project is very pretty


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

It is very. versatile. Can go from 6 to 12 inches in width and do inkle, card, rigid heddle, tapestry, and bead weaving. The yarns are those dyed by a friend who passed away a number of years ago and who left me a considerable portion of her studio.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice project. As far as what you said about the versatility of the loom....I am just very new to looms and haven't a clue what you are talking about but it all sounds good. Lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I just checked out that esty shop. Do show us your projects on this.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Never seen a loom quite like this. It looks neat. Do give us further updates.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok. I had been thinking about this ever since you told me about it in Taos. Last night, I was wishing I had a smaller loom so I could make samples without wasting so much yarn, so when you posted this today, I ordered one. It should ship in 4 to 6 weeks. I guess I could call it a Christmas present from me to me.???? Yes, I am a fiber addict and I am not ashamed to admit it!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheryl,
Good for you. It is worth the wait. The young woman who makes these has special needs but has found a niche for herself in woodworking.

I have not gotten to the end of my band yet but am convinced that there are so many possibilities for using this loom that it was a worthwhile purchase. 

It is very portable and even has a carrying bag. I took it to the Wild Wooly Spinners meeting yesterday warped it and it was very well received. The patio table in the photo works well and I have a small folding table in the living room that works well, too.

There are some questions about weaving length in the FB winkle page. I don't see a problem but as I am something of a novice, I'll have to get there to find out.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

This has peaked my interest, must check out the loom on Etsy.


----------

